# Advice on centred up stance for a 20mm set back board



## chrisac (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi all, this trip I'm looking to centre up my board which has a -20mm off set, not much POW in sight and thought it would help with some tricks and riding more switch on the groomers.

Assumed it would be pretty simple, the board is a 159 Venture Zelix has standard 2x4 mounting, so just move both bindings toward the nose by one insert which is 20mm, but when I measure the distance from the nose to the first front insert, it's 40mm longer than the distance from the tail to the first rear insert, so if I only move everything forward by a single insert I'll still be 20mm nearer to the nose of the board!

Am I thick, missing something, or do I have a [email protected] up board?
Cheers C


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Sins line you have a directional, set back snowboard. The board has been built to be ridden centered on the sidecut, set back from the nose. If you try to move your bindings forward you'll be off center to the shape. Finding the center between the nose and tail is not helpful. Center your bindings on the inserts and go from there.


----------



## chrisac (Jul 10, 2014)

Got it my board is a directional and with it's 20mm set back it is a centred. So as long as I keep my binding symmetrically placed in relation to the inserts it will be centred i.e front foot one insert inform the nose, back foot one insert in from the tail (which is how I'm set up). 
Quick question then, when riders talk about setting their boards back for POW and then centring up the same board for park/ freestyle, does that only refer to true twins?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^no...setting back on a twin is more about trying to get some float...and the sidecut while riding pow is less of a factor .... than trying to ride a wonky centered on a directional powder board on the groomed (because you are actually going to try to use the sidecut on the groomed).


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just to make sure, put the board up on its side so the two contact points touch and measure the setback from there to the nose and tail respectively. Some boards list the setback in terms of distance from the center of the sidecut, where the nose might have a different elongated shape which would possibly explain the 40mm offset for the inserts.


----------

